# [UPDATE] Realtek Lan Treiber den 24.09.2013 für RTL8111/RTL8168/RTL8411/RTL84111



## Eiche (6. Oktober 2010)

*[UPDATE] Realtek Lan Treiber den 24.09.2013 für RTL8111/RTL8168/RTL8411/RTL84111*

Update *24.09.2013*

Neues von den Lan Treiber bei Realtek für die Chipsätze

 RTL8111B/RTL8168B/RTL8111/RTL8168
RTL8111C/RTL8111CP/RTL8111D(L)
RTL8168C/RTL8111DP/RTL8111E
RTL8168E/RTL8111F/RTL8411
RTL8111G/RTL8111GUS/RTL8411B(N)

*Aktualisiert wurden* *seit 26/03/2013:*

-neu dazugekommen sind die Chipsätze
  -RTL8111G/RTL8111GUS/RTL8411B(N)
-der Support für Win8.1
-NDIS2 Treiber ( Unterstützt DOS MSclient,Lantastic,Lanman,Norton Ghost ) für den Chipsatz 8111DP/EP

Windows:
Win8, Win8.1, Win7, WinXP, Win2K, Win2003,  WinServer 2008 R2

DOS:
PXE, RPL ROM code
UEFI UNDI Treiber
NDIS2 Treiber

Novell:
Novell server Treiber ( Unterstützt OS 5.X und 6.X )




Download bei Realtek

*Unterstüzte OS*

*Windows: *

98 und 98SE

ME

2k ( 2000 )

XP x86/x64

Vista x86/x64

Seven x86/x64

Server 2008,Server 2008 R2 und 2003

Eight x86/x64

 Eight 8.1 x86/x64
*
Unix/Linux:*

FreeBSD 7.x und 8.0 

kernel 3.x , 2.6.x und 2.4.x für x86 und x64

SCO OpenServer 6 und UnixWare 7.1.x

SCO Unix 5.0.6 und 5.0.7


*DOS*

PXE ROM code

PXE und RPL ROM code

NDIS2 Treiber für DOS ( Unterstützt MSclient,Lantastic,Lanman und Norton Ghost )

DOS Diagnose Programm (RSET8168)

UEFI UNDI 

*
Novell*

Novell client für DOS (ODI Treiber)

Novell server Treiber ( Unterstützt OS 5.X und 6.X )


*ANDERE*

MacOS 10.4, 10.5, 10.6 und 10.7 auf Intel-Basierenden Mac Computer


Changelog gibt es bestimmt aber er ist mir nicht bekannt

Download bei Realtek 
                       __________________


----------



## Lexx (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Realtek Lan Treiber am 23/09/2010 für RTL8111/RTL8168*

schon ein bissl angestaubt, diese neuigkeit..


----------



## Bruce112 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Realtek Lan Treiber am 23/09/2010 für RTL8111/RTL8168*

bei mier bleibt immernoch der gelbe ausrufezeichen bei netztwerkmonitor von daher ändert glaub ich realthek nur die zahlen ansonsten nicht neues zu bemerken .


----------



## Eiche (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Realtek Lan Treiber am 23/09/2010 für RTL8111/RTL8168*



Lexx schrieb:


> schon ein bissl angestaubt, diese neuigkeit..


 darf man hier nicht mal pause machen


----------



## jumperm (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Realtek Lan Treiber am 23/09/2010 für RTL8111/RTL8168*

Dass ein Changelog exestiert bezweifle ich nicht, jedoch das vorhandensein wichtiger Informationen doch sehr! Deswegen kann ich mich Bruce112 nur anschließen.


Bruce112 schrieb:


> daher ändert glaub ich realthek nur die zahlen ansonsten nicht neues


----------



## Eiche (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Realtek Lan Treiber am 23/09/2010 für RTL8111/RTL8168*



jumperm schrieb:


> Dass ein Changelog exestiert bezweifle ich nicht, jedoch das vorhandensein wichtiger Informationen doch sehr! Deswegen kann ich mich Bruce112 nur anschließen.


ich weiß vom Support für mac 10.6 auf intel basis, der dazu gekommen ist reicht für den Anfang?


----------



## jumperm (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Realtek Lan Treiber am 23/09/2010 für RTL8111/RTL8168*



zeffer schrieb:


> ich weiß vom Support für mac 10.6 auf intel basis, der dazu gekommen ist reicht für den Anfang?



Scheinbar ist Realtek bei den LAN Treibern fleißiger als bei den Soundtreibern  Bei den Soundtreibern steht immer nur "Customizations" ohne weiteres zu benennen. Deshalb habe ich aus Bruce Ausage auf selbiges für die LAN Treiber geschlossen.

PS: Wollte deine News nicht schlecht machen!


----------



## Killer Mandarine (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Realtek Lan Treiber am 23/09/2010 für RTL8111/RTL8168*

Sehr löblich von Realtek, immer noch Windows 98/ME/2000, DOS und Kernel 2.4 zu unterstützen


----------



## Eiche (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Realtek Lan Treiber am 21/10/2010 für RTL8111/RTL8168*

Update 21.10.2010

Aktualisiert wurden:
Windows Seven, Vista ,Server 2008 + 2003, 2k, XP, ME ,2003 und Novell client für DOS (ODI Treiber)


----------



## Eiche (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Realtek Lan Treiber am 22/02/2011 für RTL8111/RTL8168*

Update 22.02.2011

Aktualisiert wurden:
Windows Seven, Vista ,Server 2008 + 2003, 2k, XP, ME ,2003
Novell client für DOS (ODI Treiber)
Linux für Kernel 2.6.x und 2.4.x
DOS PXE- und RPL ROM code


----------



## Eiche (22. April 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE] Realtek Lan Treiber den 21/04/2011 für RTL8111/RTL8168*

Aktualisiert wurden:

Support für den RTL8168E
Windows Seven, Vista ,Server 2008 + 2003, 2k, XP, ME ,2003
Novell client für DOS (ODI Treiber)
Linux für Kernel 2.6.x und 2.4.x
DOS Diagnostic program (RSET8168)
MacOS 10.4-10.6 Auf Intel-Basierende Mac Computer


----------



## Eiche (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE] Realtek Lan Treiber den 20/05/2011 für RTL8111/RTL8168*

*Aktualisiert wurden*:
Windows Seven, Vista ,Server 2008 + 2003, 2k, XP, ME ,2003

DOS:
NDIS2 Treiber für DOS (unterstützt MSclient,Lantastic,Lanman,Norton Ghost )
Diagnose Programm (RSET8168)
PXE- und RPL ROM code


----------



## thescythe (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer Realtek Lan Treiber am 23/09/2010 für RTL8111/RTL8168*



Lexx schrieb:


> schon ein bissl angestaubt, diese neuigkeit..


 
Zumal das Teil für die meisten W7 User über die Update-Funktion gibt


----------



## Eiche (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer Realtek Lan Treiber am 23/09/2010 für RTL8111/RTL8168*



thescythe schrieb:


> Zumal das Teil für die meisten W7 User über die Update-Funktion gibt


 in der zeit wo diese nachricht verfast wurde hatte ich 3monate pause gemacht und den thred ein thread sein gelassen in der zeit kann keine  (bitte auf das alter achten bevor man zitiert sonst könnte das schnell als Spam zählen)


----------



## Eiche (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE] Realtek Lan Treiber den 22/06/2011 für RTL8111/RTL8168*

*Aktualisiert wurden*:
Windows Seven, Vista ,Server 2008 + 2003, 2k, XP, 2003

Linux:
Treiber für kernel 2.6.x und 2.4.x (Unterstützt x86 und x64)

DOS:
PXE- und RPL ROM code


----------



## Eiche (29. März 2013)

*AW: [UPDATE] Realtek Lan Treiber den 26/03/2013 für RTL8111/RTL8168/RTL8411*

*Aktualisiert wurden* *seit 2013:*

Windows:
Win8, Win7, Vista, WinServer 2008, WinXP, Win2K, Win2003

DOS:
PXE, RPL ROM code
UEFI UNDI Treiber
NDIS2 Treiber ( unterstüzt zusetzlich MSclient,Lantastic,Lanman und Norton Ghost)


----------



## Eiche (24. September 2013)

*AW: [UPDATE] Realtek Lan Treiber den 24.09.2013 für RTL8111/RTL8168/RTL8411/RTL8411*

Update *24.09.2013*

-neu dazugekommen sind die Chipsätze
  -RTL8111G/RTL8111GUS/RTL8411B(N)
-der Support für Win8.1
-NDIS2 Treiber ( Unterstützt DOS MSclient,Lantastic,Lanman,Norton Ghost ) für den Chipsatz 8111DP/EP

Windows:
Win8, Win8.1, Win7, WinXP, Win2K, Win2003, WinServer 2008 R2

DOS:
PXE, RPL ROM code
UEFI UNDI Treiber
NDIS2 Treiber

Novell:
Novell server Treiber ( Unterstützt OS 5.X und 6.X )


----------



## kühlprofi (24. September 2013)

*AW: Neuer Realtek Lan Treiber am 23/09/2010 für RTL8111/RTL8168*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> bei mier bleibt immernoch der gelbe ausrufezeichen bei netztwerkmonitor von daher ändert glaub ich realthek nur die zahlen ansonsten nicht neues zu bemerken .



Deaktiviere mal IPv6 und fixiere im Gerätemanager die "Geschwindigkeit und Duplexmodus" entsprechend deiner Hardware (Switch / Router / Kabel)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Eiche (24. September 2013)

*AW: Neuer Realtek Lan Treiber am 23/09/2010 für RTL8111/RTL8168*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Deaktiviere mal IPv6 und fixiere im Gerätemanager die "Geschwindigkeit und Duplexmodus" entsprechend deiner Hardware (Switch / Router / Kabel)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   der beitrag ist 3 jahre alt


----------

